# Anybody got some good jokes I can use on a girl



## Deleted member 6118 (Apr 29, 2020)

Tryna Impress a girl w some mad jokes. Any good ones ?.. bluepiller btw so I don’t want offensive comments please. Thx ;-;
View attachment 382312



Mr_chef said:


> Tryna Impress a girl w some mad jokes. Any good ones ?
> View attachment 382312


Dumbass cooking not funny


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 29, 2020)

ask if you can give her armpits a pit stop


----------



## xefo (Apr 29, 2020)

No point in doing jokes over text, most of a joke is about delivery and it can just get misinterpreted over text


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 29, 2020)

Show her your dick


----------



## italian2001 (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> *Tryna Impress a girl *


















*that's a good joke
just send her this thread*


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (Apr 29, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> ask if you can give her armpits a pit stop


I’ve tried something similar but w her feet it didn’t fly.. I’m a foot guy


italian2001 said:


> View attachment 382328
> 
> View attachment 382328
> 
> ...


Well I see


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't have jokes but make sure you don't drag it for too long. Reddit is full of posts like that and its literal cringe and the girls feels the timidity too.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Apr 29, 2020)

teehee


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (Apr 29, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> View attachment 382328
> 
> View attachment 382328
> 
> ...


Face off is such a good film


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 29, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> ask if you can give her armpits a pit stop


----------



## Lars (Apr 29, 2020)

the funniest people are the most spontaneoust people that can make jokes relevant to the conversation not a stupid joke from an incel forum


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Apr 29, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> the funniest people are the most spontaneoust people that can make jokes relevant to the conversation not a stupid joke from an incel forum


Brutal pill


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 29, 2020)

pain


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Apr 29, 2020)

You have to make fun of them, if you do jokes you'll look like a clown like a fellow mexican guy I sat next to in college who tried to handle the two girls that I made laugh and giggle and abandoned afterwards. 

Shit made me cringe and I felt the awkward air and the annoyed 'ehhh' emanating from both the girls


----------



## homesick (Apr 29, 2020)

dont tell her a joke bro
let her try to make you laugh instead


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 29, 2020)

idk any


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 29, 2020)

my mans talking bout some mad jokes LMAOO


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 29, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


> Brutal pill



Not really a brutal pill. More just common sense.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Apr 29, 2020)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> Not really a brutal pill. More just common sense.


Tell that to jestermaxxers


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 30, 2020)

Dude why is u posting here. Gentlemen this man is a redpilled slayer chad irl and came here to mog


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 1, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Show her your dick


show you her dick


----------



## goat2x (May 1, 2020)

Why does an incel get turned on by a credit card reader?
It's the only time they get asked to 'please insert'


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 1, 2020)

What did the alien say when he interrupted a couple during sex?

I cum in peace


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 1, 2020)

" It's the police ma'm, _Your son's_ been hit by a drunk driver. He's _dead."_


----------



## Bewusst (May 1, 2020)

"Omfg, you must have fallen from heaven!"

- "Aw, thanks, that's so nice teehee"

"...cause your face looks like you landed on it"


----------



## RobticaI (May 1, 2020)

Yo mama is so ugly that she looked out the window and got arrested for mooning.

Yo mama is so ugly that people go as her for Halloween.

Yo mama is so ugly that the government moved Halloween to her birthday.

Yo mama is so ugly that they push her face into dough to make gorilla cookies.

Yo mama is so ugly that when she plays Mortal Kombat, Scorpion tells her to "Stay Over There!"

Yo mama is so ugly that when she goes to the therapist, he makes her lie on the couch face down.


----------



## MyFUTUREisBLEAK (May 2, 2020)

Jokes are defined if you by how you look. If you look deformed she can just laugh at you. If you are goodlooking enough you can just say anything and shell laugh. 

Also try knock, knock jokes.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 2, 2020)

Obviously some pua made a concept about funny-ing you way into a woman pants. Yestermaxxing.

I recal Dating Guru, David deangelo, had the main concept of cocky-funny comedy.

My personal opinion. It may help a litle, but it's to little of an factor to concern about alot or even any. Just trying to be a bit fun, and funny in daily life should be enough. Chicks knows within seconds, if they digg you or not. so.


----------



## Julian (May 2, 2020)

I say whatever and they laugh, be good looking and they will laugh at anything you say


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 2, 2020)

what is this cuck bluepill cringe


----------



## godlikesz (May 2, 2020)

tell her ur so beautiful that i wanna fuck you doggystyle all day long


----------



## Pretty (May 2, 2020)

Damn if ur not a funny guy u can’t make funny jokes simple


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 3, 2020)

Turanid_Bull said:


> I don't have jokes but make sure you don't drag it for too long. Reddit is full of posts like that and its literal cringe and the girls feels the timidity too.


r/tinder is a cringefest with all the cheesy jokes and pickup lines.


----------



## Turanid_Bull (May 3, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> r/tinder is a cringefest with all the cheesy jokes and pickup lines.


-hey
+heyyy
-heyyyyy
+heyyyyyyyyyy
-heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



[Probably a prequel meme every now and then. And when the girl doesn't get it all those virginoids start acting like it's the lamest thing in the world to hide their pathetic need to use prequel memes as a desperate attempt to get a foids attention.]

[am i doing this right??????????]

[this guy fucks]


----------



## uglymofo (May 3, 2020)




----------

